
CZI Engineer Tells Zuckerberg to Resign at a Company Town Hall - op03
https://www.vox.com/recode/2020/6/26/21303664/mark-zuckerberg-facebook-chan-zuckerberg-initiative-philanthropy-tension
======
robmerki
The slow but steady march of negative PR towards Zuck seems to have caused
huge problems for their hiring efforts. I don't know a single engineer that
would want to work for Facebook, despite them being bombarded with FB
recruiters.

